# "DidI do the right thing?" Resuced a jet skier



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

My fishing buddy and I were fishing C C last thursday and we were up in the camp area fishing when we desided it was time to go home. As we started down the lake we noticed a person on a jet ski and they were waving thier arms as if they needed help. I turned toward them as we got closer we could see if was a woman on the jet ski.
I asked if she needed help and she said yes that her jet ski had just died and she couldn't get it started. I told her we would pull her into the dock she came out of which was the "Sail boat" dock half way down the lake. She said it was getting late and she was afraid she was going to be left out there all night.
The lady had her own tow rope and threw it to us and than she jumped into the water to hook up her jet ski. I started off toward the dock pulling her on the jet ski. I told my buddy Bob to take his digital camera and take a picture. I was busy driving the boat and didn't notice how many pictures he took but I did hear her say as she reached out her arms to pose for a picture" I bet I will be all over the inter net tonight". She had a real sence of humor and took it all in a good natured way. We pulled her all the way to the dock and released her rope when she was safely at the dock.
The State law requires you to assist a person in trouble on the water if you can help. That is why you have to have a disstress flag in your boat.
Every thing turned out well for this young lady on the lake all by her self but my advice to her in the future would be to have some one with you on another jet ski. It could be a very long cold night on that lake in just a swim suit and life jacket. Protect your self and play safe on and off of the water.

P S We did have a good day fishing. We caught 5 nice channel cats, crappie, lm bass, s m bass. ky s bass and a sheephead and one very pretty Mermaid. Not bad for a days fishing. we just kept the catfish and crappie and the one sheephead. The bass all went back.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Need to see a photo of the jet ski mermaid before I can say wether or not you did the right thing by helping the enemy.


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

I second that...... lol


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

ANOTHER GOLDEN RULE:
NEVER encourage then to bring more jet-skier buddies...lol


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL ya we need to see the pic to make that call. But yes you did the right thing no question. Jet skier, pleasure boater or even the guy that has pissed you off all day you have an duty to help those in distress. Imagine if you didn't help that girl and the next day you read in the paper about a young women jet skier who drowned over night that would be a tough one to swallow.

Good work and way to help fellow water babies out LOL.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Taxiecab, nice work man. You did your good deed for the day. Now if that was a ski boat we'd have to vote you off the island  

Still waiting on your pictures too!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Taxiecab

I probably would help out any boater in distress.

Of course they might have to listen to a lecture about courtesy to fishermen as they buzz around the lake


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

You going to post the picture of the rescue at all?...


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm told by a guy who works for me that some Jet-Skis should not be towed unless some hose is clamped off first. He says it forces water back through the exhaust and into the cylinders. Messes them up real bad. His Sea-Doos have all had warnings about this. So, you may have done your good deed and still gotten rid of one more of those #$%%*! things.

MC


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

I wouldn't leave any one on the lake that needed help regardless of what they were in and the jet skies don't bother me as much as those big boats that should be on Lake Erie. Jet skies leave little wake compared to some of these big boats that run and are not on plane yet. They leave a huge wave and they don't even know it. I have in the past have some jet skies that wanted to play around me while I was fishing and that is a different story.

I won't post the picture either because I don't feel it would be right for me to put her picture on the internet. You will just have to take my word for it that she was young and attractive. Just remember what goes around comes around. I might be the next guy who needs help getting back to the dock.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Very, very few people would have really refused to assist someone who was stranded out there. Like anything else, it's a few jet-skiers who give a bad reputation for the others. There are irresponsible fishermen who do the same thing to the rest of us with their littering, overharvest and other bad behaviors. I personally don't have any use for Snowmobiles, Four-wheelers and Dirt bikes when they are abused by folks who are determined to disturb others. Reckless jet-skiers are in the same category.

MC


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

You did the right thing man. I've been stranded on West Branch holding up the orange flag in the boat and had 10 - 15 boats pass before one helped. I always stop to help.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, you did the right thing, regardless of jet ski, ski boat or bigger/faster speed boat.
I know we all love to fish, and think that's all the lake is there for, but anybody else on the water has the right to do what the state has determined is legal and appropriate, whether it respects your fishing or not.
And I don't like it almost getting run over or swamped in my yak, so don't think I'm being too soft, it's just true, we as fishermen don't own the public lakes nor lands, so as you go on about the "enemy", you make yourself out to be fairly empty headed.
And there are plenty of inconsiderate people on the water, road, supermarket and at work, and if you look in the mirror, chances are you're looking at one.
Just my $.02, why would you even ask if you did the right thing, rescueing a stranded individual? Good looking or not?
I know, I know, it's fun to see what kind of replies you get....
Hope you had fun with this one  
LMJeff


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

When are we going to get to see this girl?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

We'll forgive you this time! LOL


----------



## csbassattack (Sep 12, 2006)

I definitely agree you did the right thing, even though I hate jet skis. So, when are you going to post the mermaids pictures? I want to see the poses you told us about!!!


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, you really need to post this pic...this is classic... !#


----------



## Slabslayer (Apr 7, 2004)

You definitely did the right thing. Can't leave anyone stranded or in trouble. Question is: When she got to the ramp, did she find her three friends and stand chest deep in the water RIGHT IN THHE MIDDLE OF THE RAMP?!!!Nothing like trying to put in or take off the water and have to wait because the jet ski gang decides they need to block the whole ramp waiting for the guys with the trailers. PIck a lane...... Good job anyway, saving her. maybe it will make at least one of them more considerate.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Lets See The Pic.......


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

.
The lady had her own tow rope 
The State law requires you to assist a person in trouble on the water if you can help. That is why you have to have a disstress flag in your boat.
[/QUOTE]


well since she had her own rope and all. And since it is the law... ok you did good.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

taxiecab said:


> ...I did hear her say as she reached out her arms to pose for a picture" I bet I will be all over the internet tonight". ....


Make her wish come true & post away ! ! !    

You made the right call...Remember.."Do Unto Others ..." Your act shows that there are still good people in the world today.


----------

